# Devcon.exe für Windows 7 wegen DVD-/Bluray-Laufwerk



## 98romi (21. September 2013)

*Devcon.exe für Windows 7 wegen DVD-/Bluray-Laufwerk*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
da mein Bluray-Laufwerk in meinem Notebook Probleme macht und die einzige Möglichkeit, es vernünftig zum Laufen zu bekommen darin besteht, es im Geräte-Manager zu deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren, habe ich mir überlegt, mir das ganze mit Devcon.exe etwas leichter zu machen. Mit Devcon.exe würde es nämlich schneller gehen, weil man da meines Wissens nach nur einen bestimmten Befehl eingeben muss. Könnte mir bitte jemand einen passenden Download-Link für Devcon.exe für Windows 7 64bit schicken, weil es im Internet unzählige Download-Seiten für unterschiedlich Devcon.exe-Versionen gibt (so weit ich weiß)?
Danke schonmal,
MFG 98romi

Falls jemand das genaue Problem über mein Laufwerk wissen möchte, ist hier der Link dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...oniert-nur-nach-de-und-wieder-aktivieren.html


----------



## Crysis nerd (22. September 2013)

*AW: Devcon.exe für Windows 7 wegen DVD-/Bluray-Laufwerk*



> *Pro-gram-mie-rer, der*
> jemand, der Schaltungen und Programme (4) für Maschinen zur elektronischen Datenverarbeitung aufstellt und erarbeitet





> *Web-de-sign, das*
> Designer, der Websites grafisch gestaltet



Im Hilfeforum wärst du besser aufgehoben.
Trotzdem:
http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/1/f/11f7dd10-272d-4cd2-896f-9ce67f3e0240/devcon.exe
Da die Version offiziell von Microsoft kommt, wird es wohl das richtige sein. 
Der Artikel zum Download: Befehlszeilendienstprogramm "DevCon" als Alternative zum Geräte-Manager
Wenn ich mich nicht vertue, gilt das sowieso für alle Betriebssysteme.

Und beim nächsten mal, wäre es nett zu erwähnen, was Devcon.exe genau ist, weil ich davon noch nie gehört habe. Dann muss sich das nich jeder ergooglen. Obwohl das ergooglen innerhalb von 15 sek die Beschreibung und den oben genannten Download Link lieferte.


Grüße


----------



## 98romi (22. September 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!
Tut mir leid, dass ich devcon.exe nicht genauer beschrieben habe. Da ich neu hier im PCGHX-Forum bin, fehlt mir noch die nötige Erfahrung, was und wie genau ich Programme etc. beschreiben muss. Beim nächsten Mal achte ich darauf, dies nicht zu vergessen.
MFG, 98romi


----------



## Crysis nerd (22. September 2013)

*AW: Devcon.exe für Windows 7 wegen DVD-/Bluray-Laufwerk*

Falls du noch Probleme mit dem Nutzen des Programms hast, kannst du dich ja nochmal melden. Ich glaube fast, dass es garnicht so einfach ist, das passende Device rauszusuchen, aber ich habs mir auch nur 3,4s angeguckt ^_^


----------



## 98romi (28. September 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe!
Wenn ich mit dem Programm Probleme habe, melde ich mich.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Devcon.exe für Windows 7 wegen DVD-/Bluray-Laufwerk*

Du bekommst auf der Downlaod Seite nur die 32 Bit Version oder eine nicht kompatible 64 Bit. Aber es gibt einen Trick:

Download Windows Driver Kit Version 7.1.0 from Official Microsoft Download Center
Iso runterladen, mounten oder brennen. setuptools_x64fre_cab001.cab  suchen mit 7z öffnen und die Datei _devcon.exe_00000 rauskopieren und in  devcon.exe umbennen

nutze das auch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ck-und-mehere-gamepads-howto.html#post5570256


----------



## 98romi (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!

Deine Anleitung wird mir bestimmt weiterhelfen!
Einige Fragen habe ich allerdings noch:
Was bedeutet HID beziehungsweise gilt das nur für den Controller/das Gamepad, das du deaktivierst oder für jede Hardware?
Wohin muss ich dann die Devcon.exe kopieren (Windows-Ordner, Program-Files, ...) oder ist das egal?

MFG, 98romi


----------



## DarkMo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Devcon.exe für Windows 7 wegen DVD-/Bluray-Laufwerk*

human i...nput? device? ^^ bestimmt irgendwie sowas.
ach hier: Human Interface Device ^^


----------



## 98romi (15. Oktober 2013)

Ok danke für die Antwort!

MFG, 98romi


----------

